# 3D Printer



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello members, just want to pick your mind and gather your thoughts on people using the 3-D printer to make guns. After watching some video on this topic, it scary stuff.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Scary? What makes it scary?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty sure if a bad guy wants a gun he'll just get it off the street and not make his own with a 3D printer...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What's scary about it, one now make almost any gun...maybe fully auto. What about that 16 year old now the street from you? Anyways.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Also being an ex-cop. You might not even have a clue on what goes on out in the real world.. O one last thing, can that metal dectector dectect that 3-D gun? That's scary.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

From my limited understanding of 3d printing of guns; metal detectors can still detect them as no one has found a way to 3d print a bolt and firing pin. All specifcations that are "open source" do not include a bolt or firing pin as that is the only thing that is keeping the ATF off the backs of those that do the mapping for the 3d printing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Feelin wright. You see , I learn something new today. Thanks. Give it time they will learn to make those parts as well.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Those 3D printers are mucho dinero!!!! And to use one to make parts and what not would be costly too. It's sweet to watch one work though!!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah 10k$ for the printer is a lot considering you can probably find a hot pistol for <100$... Not sure the thug life crew will be packing the 3d guns for a while. But it's absolutely scary thinking about how cheap that technology will be in a few years...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Yeah 10k$ for the printer is a lot considering you can probably find a hot pistol for <100$... Not sure the thug life crew will be packing the 3d guns for a while. But it's absolutely scary thinking about how cheap that technology will be in a few years...



10K would not be too terrible much of an investment for some guy to make in order to mass produce <$100 guns for the thug life crew you mentioned. 

It does open doors for a cartel situation on the gun trade. Lots of 3D plastic doors.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Fully functional 3D printer gun has been done.
One in plastic, company was ordered to remove the instructions on how and shut down their website by our government.

The one in Texas was a 3D printed version of a 1911 via laser sintered stainless steel 3D printer.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Plastic printed guns are STILL useless.
This is what a black market arms production looks like: 



The damage that a printed gun will do will be very limited....and probably limited to the person that was brave enough to pull the trigger on that grenade.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very interesting clip. Thanks for sharing that with us during are part of show and tell.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Plastic printed guns are STILL useless.
> This is what a black market arms production looks like: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh_doVqxdLQ
> The damage that a printed gun will do will be very limited....and probably limited to the person that was brave enough to pull the trigger on that grenade.


Thanks for posting this. What an eye opener!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

back in the day we just used water pipe and a mouse trap spring................


----------

